# No controversy, Rambis & Love insist



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

> First, Love: He said he understood the decision, said he felt he had let opening-game jitters perhaps force him out of his game and said he was on the bench, cheering for his teammates, down the stretch. He said Anthony Tolliver deserved to keep playing, given the energy Tolliver was expending on defense. *Love also said he wasn't frustrated right now. If it were game 65, and the team was fighting for a playoff spot? Then it might be different.* He also said his not talking to the media after the game had more to do with his needing to meet up with a friend who was in town for the night for a late dinner than any perception that he was peeved. *"I understood (Rambis' decision)," Love said. "I thought, after last year, I handled it like a man. And, in that situation, Anthony stepped up and played great down the stretch. I think, defensively, throughout the game, we had lapses. We went away from what we did in the preseason. In that situation Anthony was playing great. You have to give credit to him.*
> 
> Now, Rambis: He said he talked with Love before Wednesday's practice. "Kevin completely understood the decision and he was 100 percent behind it," Rambis said. "Having said that, every single player wants to be on the floor all the time. i want players like that.."
> 
> Rambis wouldn't say specifically that it was Love's defense that put him on the bench. He reiterated his post-game mantra that it was not about Love, it was about what Tolliver was doing well. *He repeated his belief that a team is better when the players all know there is someone on the bench the coach can turn to if things are going well. But he also said that, when a young team sees that rule being applied to everyone -- even a perceived leader of the team -- it can send a good message. "With young ball clubs, in particular, yes," Rambis said. "It helps everybody understand that the rules apply to everybody, that there are no exceptions."*


He's doing too much. I get the theory behind what he is trying to do, but damn, you want to make an example out of Love at the cost of winning? And why is Love on this short of a leash in game 1? He is ur star player, does this guy thinks he's Phil Jackson or sumthin?? Lol, I think we are 2-0 right now if we bring Love back into that game... This chart sums up Rambis perfectly tho. :nonono:


----------

